# comparar valores. Si son iguales...



## d_Ignorant_1

Hola.  Quisiera comparar dos registros en la columa A. Si son iguales, quisiera que en la columna C, se leyera el nombre en la celda inmediata superior y se pegara en la que sigue. 

O sea, lo que trato es ver si tengo dos adeudos con el mismo registro, y si lo tengo, quiero asignarselos al mismo executivo.  Si no, quiero dejar el campo en blanco. 

Algo como:

=si(A2=A3,"COPIA EN E3 EL TEXTO DE E2","SI NO, BLANCO")   


<TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2pt; PADDING-LEFT: 2pt; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial,Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=1><COLGROUP><COL style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; WIDTH: 30px"><COL style="WIDTH: 80px"><COL style="WIDTH: 80px"><COL style="WIDTH: 80px"><COL style="WIDTH: 80px"><COL style="WIDTH: 80px"></COLGROUP><TBODY><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center"><TD> </TD><TD>A</TD><TD>B</TD><TD>C</TD><TD>D</TD><TD>E</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">1</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">REGISTRO</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">NO.CREDITO</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">EMIP_SEC</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">IMPORTE</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">EXEC</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">2</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">53040778101</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081247633</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">18</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">$1,463.40</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">ROB</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">3</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">53040778101</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081275184</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">18</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">1,512.18</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt"> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">4</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">53052067104</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081247744</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">20</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">$506.55</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">PAUL</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">5</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">53052067104</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081275295</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">20</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">523.42</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt"> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">6</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">53061566104</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081247788</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">3</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">$7,213.62</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">ALBERT</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">7</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">53061566104</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081275339</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">3</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">7,454.02</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt"> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">8</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">53062036107</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081247808</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">6</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">$519.63</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt"> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">9</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">C7710711103</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081221315</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">12</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">$519.19</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">ROB</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">10</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">C7710711103</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081248873</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">12</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">536.49</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt"> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">11</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">C7711075102</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081221325</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">0</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">$1,708.16</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt"> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">12</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">C8011099107</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081221364</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">12</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">$575.96</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">ROB</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">13</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">C8011099107</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081248918</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">12</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">595.15</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt"> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">14</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">C8310715130</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081222078</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">10</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">$2,954.67</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt"> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Espero puedan ayudarme.  Gracias.


----------



## Greg Truby

Hola, 

Eso de hacer que se despliega cierto valor si la celda en columna X ha o no ha cambiado no es gran cosa: 
	
	
	
	
	
	




		Code:
__


=IF(A1<>A2,"Navidad","")

Pero la pregunta clave es de donde sale el valor nuevo. O sea, cuando vemos que A4 ya no es igual a A3, ¿cómo sabemos que C4 va a ser un 20 y no 3¾? Igualmente, ¿cómo sabemos que hay que poner el nombre de PAUL y no de RINGO, JOHN o GEORGE?


----------



## d_Ignorant_1

Agh, no, perdón. Me equivoqué. No es necesario comparar ni usar para nada la columna C. El valor en esta es prestablecido y no importa.  Sorry. 

Lo que quise decir es: Si A2 y A3 son iguales, quisiera que se tomara en E3, el nombre que encuentre en E2; si A2 y A3 NO son iguales, se puede poner cualquier otro caracter, como * o incluso blank". 

<TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2pt; PADDING-LEFT: 2pt; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial,Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=1><COLGROUP><COL style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; WIDTH: 30px"><COL style="WIDTH: 80px"><COL style="WIDTH: 80px"><COL style="WIDTH: 80px"><COL style="WIDTH: 80px"><COL style="WIDTH: 80px"></COLGROUP><TBODY><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center"><TD> </TD><TD>A</TD><TD>B</TD><TD>C</TD><TD>D</TD><TD>E</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">1</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">REGISTRO</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">NO.CREDITO</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">EMIP_SEC</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">IMPORTE</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">EXEC</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">2</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">53040778101</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081247633</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">18</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">$1,463.40</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">ROB</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">3</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">53040778101</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081275184</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">18</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">1,512.18</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt"> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">4</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">53052067104</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081247744</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">20</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">$506.55</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">PAUL</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">5</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">53052067104</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081275295</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">20</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">523.42</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt"> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">6</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">53061566104</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081247788</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">3</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">$7,213.62</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">ALBERT</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">7</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">53061566104</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081275339</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">3</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">7,454.02</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt"> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">8</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">53062036107</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081247808</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">6</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">$519.63</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt"> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">9</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">C7710711103</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081221315</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">12</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">$519.19</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">ROB</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">10</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">C7710711103</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081248873</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">12</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">536.49</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt"> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">11</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">C7711075102</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081221325</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">0</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">$1,708.16</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt"> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">12</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">C8011099107</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081221364</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">12</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">$575.96</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">ROB</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">13</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">C8011099107</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081248918</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">12</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">595.15</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt"> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">14</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">C8310715130</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">081222078</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">10</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right">$2,954.67</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt"> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Greg Truby

Volvemos a lo mismo para la columna E.  ¿Cómo sabemos quién tiene tal y tal cuenta?  ¿O es que los valores en columna E ya están allí?  En este caso la solución más sencilla será usar formateo condicional.


----------



## d_Ignorant_1

Si los valores ya estan en E.


----------



## Greg Truby

Entonces, poner una fórmula no sirve porque solamente habrá que poner la fórmula en ciertas celdas. Tenemos dos opciones, poner una fórmula en columna F y esconder columna E. O como dije, formateo condicional. 

Para formateo condicional es nada mas que seleccionar celdas E3 a E___ y del menú (solo tengo los menus en inglés, y estoy suponiendo Excel 2003 o menor, si tiene Excel 2007, díganos porque formateo condicional está en otro lugar) FORMAT | CONDITIONAL FORMATTING... y luego en el diálogo: CELL VALUE IS | EQUAL TO y en la cajita derecha ponga *=E2*

Ahora con el botón FORMAT... cambie el color de la fuente (font) a blanco y el color de la celda a blanco.

 ¡Importante! Cuando está seleccionando las celdas en columna E, la celda E3 tiene que ser la celda activa (o sea será un color más claro que las demás celdas seleccionadas).


----------



## d_Ignorant_1

Funcionó perfectamente. 

Agradezco inmensamente tu ayuda.  Mil Gracias. 

A propósito, tu español es perfecto.  Y tu amabilidad exquisita.


----------

